# Avira AntiVir



## thomass5 (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
vielleich hat ja jemand noch ne Idee.
Ich möchte Avira Antivir auf Rechnern, welche keinen Internetzugang haben(Kinderzimmer), auch automatisch updaten lassen. Die aktuelle Virendef.Datei liegt dabei auf einem lokalen Netzlaufwerk (FreeNas) und wird automatisch täglich aktualisiert. Per Manuellem Update klappt das auch wunderbar.
Ich habe bislang leider nicht die Einstellung gefunden wo steht wohin er bei dem automatischen update schauen soll.
Im Router (Linksys mit dd-wrt) kann ich leider keine Positivliste für die gefilterten Rechner erstellen
Thomas


----------



## sue port (4 Februar 2009)

hier bsp mit pix:

http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ordnereinstellungenwq7bq1.jpg

greetinx 

sue


----------



## Befree (4 Februar 2009)

Für was muss den der Virenschutz immer aktuell sein wenn die Rechner nicht am Netz hängen ?


----------



## thomass5 (4 Februar 2009)

@Befree: Virenscanner ist drauf und meldet sich halt gelegendlich das er 
             veraltet ist(nervt mich). Und wenn ein Datenträger mitgebracht 
             wird, sollte es halt auch ein wenig aktuell sein.
@sue port: welches Bild meintest du genau? die Ansichtseinstellungen waren
              schon so
Thomas


----------



## kermit (4 Februar 2009)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... Virenscanner ist drauf und meldet sich halt gelegendlich das er veraltet ist(nervt mich). Und wenn ein Datenträger mitgebracht wird, sollte es halt auch ein wenig aktuell sein.
> ...


gegen das Nerven hilft nur Deinstallieren (meist ist die Updatefrage nur ein Aspekt, warum Virenscanner nerven). Und mitgebrachte Datenträger kann man ja erstmal in dem Rechner scannen, der internetaktuell ist. Gegen Schadware (und wenn auch nur die Festplatte stirbt) hilft meiner Meinung nach eine regelmässige Datensicherung mehr ...


----------



## Befree (5 Februar 2009)

Bei Mitgebrachten Datenträgern braucht der Virenscanner meist auch nicht aktuell sein.. wenns dich nervt schalt die windows warnung doch einfach ab xD

Mich nervt die auch immer da mein Programmier Lappi nur zur Datensicherung ans Netz kommt und auch nur in diesen 10 Minuten Antivir updaten kann, ist der Virenschutz immer 1-3 Wochen alt.

Wenn du die Meldeung des nicht aktuellen Virenschutzes deaktivieren möchtest musst du unter "Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Sicherheitscenter -> Unter Ressourcen auf der linken Seite findest du dann "Warneinstellungen des Sicherheitscenters ändern" --> Hier hast du dann die Auswahl welche Meldungen aktiv sein sollen und welche eben nicht.

Hoffe das hilft

MFG Befree


----------



## thomass5 (5 Februar 2009)

Danke euch,
die Notwendigkeit sei mal so dahingestellt.Die "Eingangskontrolle" der Datenträger der Kinder ist nicht wirklich praktikabel .
Händisch funktionierts ja und wird wohl auch erstmal so bleiben.
Vielleicht find ich ja irgendwann für den Router ne Firmware mit Positivliste.
Wäre halt schön gewesen, die lokal vorhandene Datei automatisch zu nutzen.
Thomas


----------



## Befree (5 Februar 2009)

Lass deine Kinder ruhig mal ins Fettnäppchen laufen xD
Der sichere umgang mit PC's muss gelernt sein 

Muss hier noch was fetig machen dann schau ich mal wie bzw ob man es ändern kann


----------



## Befree (5 Februar 2009)

Soo, mir ist was eigefallen.. Zwar nicht wie du die Datei verwendest die du schon auf dem Netzwerk hast aber dafür wenigstens wie deine Rechner aktuell bleiben.

Ich gehe nun mal davon das der PC Kind und dein PC an einem Netzerk hängen mit Router sonst wäre die Datei auf dem Netzwerklaufwerk (Das ja sicherlich auf deinem PC ist) ja nicht aktuell, hätte dein PC kein Internet. Das würde wiederrum auch heißen das du dem PC des Kindes das internet gesperrt hast. Schalte dir doch einen Auftrag im Antivir das er den Updatevorgang zb. immer nur um 14 Uhr machen soll und schalte die Internetverbinung nur für ca. 10 Minuten frei (Müssen ja nur die Ports von AntiVir freigeschaltet werden). Dann sind deine Rechner aktuell und deine Kiddys können nicht ins Netz xD


----------

